# My work



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have been on here a while so I finally got around to adding some pictures of my work.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Repipe.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Get ready to take a beating on here your pex looks like crap. Looks like you bought the ABS fittings from a big box store at least take the stickers off. I have seen 1st year apprentices do much nicer work.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plumber tim said:


> Get ready to take a beating on here your pex looks like crap. Looks like you bought the ABS fittings from a big box store at least take the stickers off. I have seen 1st year apprentices do much nicer work.


The Pex in the bottom picture wasn't completed. PEX in the top picture was completed by the customer because they didn't want to pay for us to what they could. I only did the abs there because what the h/o had was wrong and the inspector recommended us.
All of our fittings come from a supplier which uses canplas. I usually remove the stickers before I put the fitting in. However the general on this job saw me and told me he wasn't paying for me to take stickers off. So after a arguement I stopped removing them.
Sorry I have done much nicer work but I switched phones so I lost them.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> I have been on here a while so I finally got around to adding some pictures of my work.


Where's the primer??


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I use that black primer.haha


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

The waste and vent look neat and clean. Not everyone's work here is crap. I'm getting sick of the nit pickery


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

It weird for me to see abs in new installation all the abs I seen is from service home from 80s to early 90s

All new installation (DWV) is Schedule 40 PVC


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> It weird for me to see abs in new installation all the abs I seen is from service home from 80s to early 90s
> 
> All new installation (DWV) is Schedule 40 PVC


All the abs stuff went up north!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know it cheaper than PVC but why still use it


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I know it cheaper than PVC but why still use it


Pretty much all we use in resi. Up here. If we priced and used sched. 40 then we will never get jobs. People complain about the price of ABS.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats the first time I've seen J hooks used in ontario. Normally its always grabber bar. I didn't even know you could get them here. Thats not true about pvc. If everyone priced it and it was code, we would still get the jobs because you have to price it that way. Im glad I got out of residential, people complain to much about the costs of every little thing. Could be worse could be done in copper.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I know it cheaper than PVC but why still use it


In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


Why not?? PVC have lead in it too??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Why not?? PVC have lead in it too??


I should have said, "I think Cali doesn't allow it." I have heard a few guys from there say it wasn't allowed which isn't reliable now that I think about it. I haven't verified it.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


How come?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

But I think it does cause cancer whatever it is.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice to see a clean out in the stack. Some plumbers that only do new construction tend to skimp on clean outs.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Its code here.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

red_devil said:


> Its code here.


Lots of new codes just took effect here. The jhooks are made by Oaty.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


Yea that's because California is so ahead of the curve......wink wink


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


Not true, at least here, I'm in southern California. I see ABS exclusively on resi but I see a lot of DWV PVC on commercial projects however I don't have any idea why. (I don't do commercial) in fact I was curious the other day and was going to as that question here if anyone knew why they would use PVC over ABS commercial. The only thing I've used it for was the outlet side of a sump only because that's what the company that installed the pump wanted to use.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Not true, at least here, I'm in southern California. I see ABS exclusively on resi but I see a lot of DWV PVC on commercial projects however I don't have any idea why. (I don't do commercial) in fact I was curious the other day and was going to as that question here if anyone knew why they would use PVC over ABS commercial. The only thing I've used it for was the outlet side of a sump only because that's what the company that installed the pump wanted to use.


ABS is mostly used on resi like you say. Reason PVC is used on commercial jobs because that is what is specked on drawings and schedule. 98% of commercial jobs I bid on call for underground sch 40 PVC and dwv/cast iron for rough top out.
I usually propose abs on my submittals only because I can't hardly find a supplier who carries PVC drain fittings!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Up here they used abs in a commercial kitchen and the super hot water from the dishwasher eats the abs like nothing. We are repairing it every month, but they will not pay to properly replace it with copper. What do you commercial guys use, copper or PVC?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe its because those 420 crews can't tell the difference from black iron pipe and ABS pipes???


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> Up here they used abs in a commercial kitchen and the super hot water from the dishwasher eats the abs like nothing. We are repairing it every month, but they will not pay to properly replace it with copper. What do you commercial guys use, copper or PVC?


The temperature rating for ABS is around 170 and for PVC around 140 (I believe someone please correct me if I'm wrong), PVC is not going to solve your problem. Why not cast?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> Not true, at least here, I'm in southern California. I see ABS exclusively on resi but I see a lot of DWV PVC on commercial projects however I don't have any idea why. (I don't do commercial) in fact I was curious the other day and was going to as that question here if anyone knew why they would use PVC over ABS commercial. The only thing I've used it for was the outlet side of a sump only because that's what the company that installed the pump wanted to use.


Yeah, being I don't live there I shouldn't have said a blanket statement like that. The guys I spoke with did all resi so that was their only experience.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> The temperature rating for ABS is around 170 and for PVC around 140 (I believe someone please correct me if I'm wrong), PVC is not going to solve your problem. Why not cast?


Huh?? I think its the other way around, otherwise we'll be seeing abs on vent from water heaters and boilers!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Huh?? I think its the other way around, otherwise we'll be seeing abs on vent from water heaters and boilers!


Look it up, I'm not sure why they use PVC over ABS for venting material but I just double checked it.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Hard to improve on an ABS joint. It's a solvent weld if there ever was one.

Hate working with the stuff, though. It warps on every excuse it can think of.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess. The chemicals ABS releases vs PVC when heated...
Strength of each pipe.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

SewerRat said:


> Hard to improve on an ABS joint. It's a solvent weld if there ever was one.
> 
> Hate working with the stuff, though. It warps on every excuse it can think of.


When I get it from the supplier it's already bowed, I do hate that about it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

love2surf927 said:


> Look it up, I'm not sure why they use PVC over ABS for venting material but I just double checked it.


Will do... I NEVER seen ABS on gas venting pipes anywhere..


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Will do... I NEVER seen ABS on gas venting pipes anywhere..


Me neither.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Seems like a photo someone posted here of a direct vent water heater in Canada had ABS for its vent but I could be wrong.

The first and last time I tried to cut ABS in a tight spot with my cable saw it fused itself back together as I was sawing through it. I got my cable all the way through just to realize it fused right back. Haha. If I had stopped working the cable it would have gotten stuck.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Seems like a photo someone posted here of a direct vent water heater in Canada had ABS for its vent but I could be wrong. The first and last time I tried to cut ABS in a tight spot with my cable saw it fused itself back together as I was sawing through it. I got my cable all the way through just to realize it fused right back. Haha. If I had stopped working the cable it would have gotten stuck.


Kinda like cabling through spaghetti with a straight auger? Lol


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> Kinda like cabling through spaghetti with a straight auger? Lol


Just about. I was 18, working and living on a ranch and knew nothing about plumbing... or life for that matter.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm still trying to figure out why the framer put all the studs sideways. :blink:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Horizontal framing is the next big thing in construction. Just like glueing channel locks on the wall


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Only time we use PVC in Cali is when there is an acidic materials going into the sewer and for sprinklers


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I believe abs is not used on venting because its a petroleum product but don't quote its what I've heard. Abs was allowed at one point in ontario for venting gas appliances but now its 100% not to code. All pvc 636 piping (basically a sch 40 pvc). I was in a house working on a plumbing system and almost suffocated when I went into the basement because the abs 90 on a water heater had cracked and came apart. Thus having all the fumes pour into the basement for quite some time. I went in for plumbing and ended up red- tagging a gas appliance. The joys of having both tickets.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> In California they require ABS over PVC. You aren't allowed to run PVC drains there.


here ABS is not allowed because of fumes produced when it burns. I thought it was band everywhere.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Horizontal framing is the next big thing in construction. Just like glueing channel locks on the wall


 horizontal framing would devastate the ladder industry.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> here ABS is not allowed because of fumes produced when it burns. I thought it was band everywhere.


Haha. I thought the same until I got out of Texas.


----------



## markranger8 (Dec 19, 2013)

ABS in Canada has been the standard for residential here for quite some time and it has made a change recently being the cellcor type. And usually commercial will call for XFR piping which is dark grey fire rated piping, and stinks when you cut it and is expensive as hell.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

You can't buy abs pipe or fittings in NY. Everything is sch40 and sdr35 for laterals.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Depends on the building majority of my commercial is cast and copper


----------

